# Bison Brisket 7-5-2010



## bknox (Jul 14, 2010)

We spent some time in Virginia this month to see family. My sister in-law Shan had a 7lb Bison brisket that was calling my name. Using a small Chargriller, Knox's Cracked Pepper Dry Rub, Bacon and some Bourbon soaked hickory chips we made good with the brisket.

7lb. Bison reporting for duty






Knox's Cracked Pepper Rubbed and covered in bacon for good measure.





In the cooker





Cooking





Halfway there.





Birthday!





Bacon, need I say more.





Sliced and ready, some people could not wait. Most people could not wait.





Sliced with potato salad, slaw and some really good bean salad.






I made smoked bacon salad dressing with what I could save of the bacon.


----------



## Koopdaddy (Jul 14, 2010)

It looks good, but to me it looks a bit rare. Is that the natural color of bison cooked like that? How long did you smoke it?


----------



## bknox (Jul 14, 2010)

I only smoked it a bit, maybe 1 cup of chips about half way through and took it off at 155 degrees internal. It was medium rare.

Total cook time was around 5.5 hours with an average temp of around 230 degrees.


----------



## Shores (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm surprised you had any bacon left to make salad dressing with bknox! Looks like a good cook. What did you think of the Bison Brisket? Was it tender at 155*?

I know, too many questions.....looks really good though!


----------



## bknox (Jul 14, 2010)

I was excellent! One of my better cooks. I took it off at 155 and rested it, covered. Typically the temp will continue to go up to about 160 or higher which is about medium rare for beef which is how I like it. Nobody complained and everybody including the kids all had a second helping, so I would say it was a success. Would have liked to have had my knives there so I could have shaved it and made sandwiches or put on top a salad. Maybe next time.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks yummy!
I've never had a med rare brisket, but as long as it's sliced thin against the grain and spiced right.... I don't see any problem there.
That would make a lot of nice sammiches fer sure !
Pass the horseradish.


----------



## Griff (Jul 14, 2010)

I, also, was surprised to see a med rare brisket. It wasn't tough to chew?


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 14, 2010)

Great looking cook!!!


----------



## bknox (Jul 14, 2010)

Griff, It was not tough at all. I am a bit surprised as well as it seems from the response that it should of been. Maybe I just got lucky, but I typically cook beef to be about 160 internal no matter how big of a chunk unless I am not paying attention and it gets away from me. Same for most pork.


----------



## Koopdaddy (Jul 14, 2010)

It could be the camera lighting that it looks more red than it was. I have never had bison like that so I don't have anything to compare it to.

I will take your word for it that it was delicious.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jul 14, 2010)

DUDE! That looks outstanding. I give it picture of the week! Wish I could have tasted that.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Finally! Something new around here!!
Mid rare or not. I would have ate it!


----------



## 3 Olives (Jul 14, 2010)

That looks awesome! Medium rare is perfect.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 14, 2010)

I would hammer that in a second! Great job bknox, I'm gonna have to try the bacon wrap on a brisket sometime.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 15, 2010)

Great looking ... Did I see bacon on there? ..... Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 15, 2010)

That's a mighty fine lookin' piece o meat you cooked
up there *Bryan*.  Never tried bison before...your pics
got me thinkin' bout it


----------



## bknox (Jul 15, 2010)

Doug, Bison is really good although pricy. If I had to buy that brisket I may have taken a pass for some burgers instead.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks outstanding!  I'd love to try that.  






you gotta try takin your butts to 190 200*.   Be careful though you might piss yourself they're so good.   

let me add i'm sure im not tellin you nothin you dont already know.


----------



## bknox (Jul 16, 2010)

Dollarbill,

I was talking about the brisket to a friend of mine. Basically that if I had to buy it I probably would not of. He said he has a friend where he could get it for cost, as well as goat, elk and deer sometimes. I may be trying another in the future and am going to let it go longer. Will still be using bacon and the bourbon hickory chips and hopefully have the time to video it.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 17, 2010)

bknox said:
			
		

> Dollarbill,
> 
> I was talking about the brisket to a friend of mine. Basically that if I had to buy it I probably would not of. He said he has a friend where he could get it for cost, as well as goat, elk and deer sometimes. I may be trying another in the future and am going to let it go longer. Will still be using bacon and the bourbon hickory chips and hopefully have the time to video it.





http://www.czimers.com/index.htm


----------



## TimBear (Jul 17, 2010)

That looks outstanding!


----------



## bknox (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link Dollarbill. That site is great, Yak, Kangaroo and Llama. I may need to head out there. THe place my buddy told me about has a fair selection but nothing like that. Its weird going through that list and seeing all on one page the different animals I have eaten over the years. The only one I did not see was Iguana which we had in Playa del Carmen Mexico in 1984 .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 18, 2010)

bknox said:
			
		

> Griff, It was not tough at all. I am a bit surprised as well as it seems from the response that it should of been. Maybe I just got lucky, but I typically cook beef to be about 160 internal no matter how big of a chunk unless I am not paying attention and it gets away from me. Same for most pork.



Bryan, typically for a beef brisket cut, chuck roast, pork butt, etc. (typical tough fatty cuts) the fat, connective tissues, collagen, etc., begin to break down and render beginning around 160-165, which is what makes them tender.  And they're typically done in 190-200 degree range.

I've never cooked a bison brisket, but have been eating alot of ground bison lately and want to give it a try soon, so I can't really speak for cooking a bison brisket.  So it could be a totally different animal (pun intended) when cooking.  I'm on vacation in OC MD, but have 4 days when I get back, so I will try to pick up a bison brisket during that time!  You've inspired me.  

BTW, what part of VA were you in?  You should have stopped by my house, I wasn't there but you could have stopped by.


----------



## bknox (Jul 18, 2010)

Larry,
 We were in Waynesboro for about 5 days. Next time I am going to try and have some extra time to see some people, that's for sure.

I think the next time I cook bison I am going to be shooting for a higher internal temp as it seems to be what will make it better. As I know you enjoy the bison burgers I also know you are in for a treat with the brisket. It's nice to know why there should be a higher temp as I enjoy rare meat but I also like to know that it could be better.


----------

